# UPDATE-Member adopted. Golden on CL around Richmond, VA



## GoldensGirl

This poor girl has been outdoors all of her life. Richmond is too cold for that, especially this month.

If you are going to get her, please tell us. Otherwise I will notify a rescue.


----------



## CharlieBear80

Yes, please post on what you decide to do. I am in Richmond and can help if needed.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I sent a note about this girl to the intake coordinator for GRREAT. If someone here doesn't claim her, I hope they can get her. I am very concerned that the health issue may keep her from finding a good home and that she will end up being used badly.


----------



## Rainheart

I hope she can get into a rescue. The owner quotes $100 to fix entropian... which is entirely not true. It is much more expensive than that- also she needs to be spayed.


----------



## Davidrob2

GoldensGirl said:


> I sent a note about this girl to the intake coordinator for GRREAT. If someone here doesn't claim her, I hope they can get her. I am very concerned that the health issue may keep her from finding a good home and that she will end up being used badly.


I have a contact with SEVA Grreat. I will send her the link as well.


----------



## Kally76

I guess if she was ugly it would be okay for her to be outside...sheesh. Anyway, had to comment on that.

My very first golden had entropian, it only took one surgery to correct it. But Rainheart is definitely correct. It did cost well over $100.00 and this was about 15 years ago. It was well worth it, but it was more costly than what she quoted.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Kally76 said:


> I guess if she was ugly it would be okay for her to be outside...sheesh. Anyway, had to comment on that....


Where does this come from? Nobody has commented on the dog's appearance.

Thank you for confirming that the surgery she needs will cost well over $100.


----------



## Capt Jack

GoldensGirl said:


> Where does this come from? Nobody has commented on the dog's appearance.
> 
> Thank you for confirming that the surgery she needs will cost well over $100.


 I think the poster was talking about the ad " Too pretty to be outside"


----------



## Belle's Mom

GoldensGirl - the pretty comment was in the CL ad.....to quote it the CL ad says:

"She is truly too pretty to be an outside dog and that's part of the reason I want to find her a new home."

This is so sad.


----------



## Kally76

Capt Jack said:


> I think the poster was talking about the ad " Too pretty to be outside"


Yeah, that's what I was talking about. Her Craigslist ad stated, "She's too pretty to be outside."


----------



## GoldensGirl

Thanks for the explanations about the source of the comments on her appearance. Obviously the current owner would not get much respect from any of us.

We will do our best to get her out of this situation.


----------



## egar2019

Thanks everyone. I want her to find a good home - even if it's not me. I know you folks would know what to do which is why this is my first post.

I did share this with my local rescue in NC. 

I emailed this person about driving up today or tomorrow...it would be my first dog of my own so I'm somewhat nervous but I do want the best for the dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If the owner would be willing to Surrender this girl to a GR Rescue, the Rescue would get her fully vetted and have the surgery she needs on her eyes done at their expense. 

If anyone is considering getting this girl, most Goldens adapt to living inside a house very easily and they are easy to house train. 

I adopted my Golden girl, she had been a former puppy mill momma girl that lived the first two years of her life in a cage/kennel. 

It was very easy to house train her and she LOVES being an inside girl now.


----------



## Barkr

egar2019 said:


> Thanks everyone. I want her to find a good home - even if it's not me. I know you folks would know what to do which is why this is my first post.
> 
> I did share this with my local rescue in NC.
> 
> I emailed this person about driving up today or tomorrow...it would be my first dog of my own so I'm somewhat nervous but I do want the best for the dog.


I hope you can get her, I think she's been waiting her whole life for you


----------



## egar2019

Barkr said:


> I hope you can get her, I think she's been waiting her whole life for you



I hope so  

I have an email out to the owner - no response just yet.


----------



## MercyMom

She *is* a beautiful dog! She deserves a better home.


----------



## dmrichard2001

Do we know if this girl has been rescued??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

dmrichard2001 said:


> Do we know if this girl has been rescued??



Not to my knowledge.

The ad is still up on CL.


----------



## Davidrob2

The intake coordinator at SEVA Grreat has been contacted. I haven't gotten any updates though.


----------



## dmrichard2001

Ok, this is driving me crazy!!! I emailed the lister and asked a bunch of questions. I also called my vet to see how much he would charge for the surgery! Im hoping to hear from the owner soon.


----------



## dmrichard2001

Egar…….you said you are abut 4 hours south. So am I!!! Where are you located?


----------



## egar2019

I have contacted the dog owner...I am planning on getting her tomorrow! 

Will update soon.


----------



## dmrichard2001

Yay! That's great!!!! Congrats!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

egar2019 said:


> I have contacted the dog owner...I am planning on getting her tomorrow!
> 
> Will update soon.


That's fantastic, looking forward to your update.

Travel safely-I don't know where you're located, but we have a snow storm forecasted for the East Coast. Wouldn't be a big deal if we had snow removal equipment, salt or brine in this area.


----------



## dmrichard2001

That's right Carolina Mom! How much are you forecasted to get? They're calling for 6" here. Yuck!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

We're suppose to have 3-6" over by me. The OBX is suppose to have 4-8".

We have NO snow removal equipment in this area at all, no salt or brine, nothing. 
It will be a big mess here, people can't drive in it and they don't seem to get it when they are told to stay off the roads, they go out anyway and either get into a wreck or slide off into the ditches.


----------



## egar2019

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's fantastic, looking forward to your update.
> 
> Travel safely-I don't know where you're located, but we have a snow storm forecasted for the East Coast. Wouldn't be a big deal if we had snow removal equipment, salt or brine in this area.


I'm in the Triangle area. Hoping to beat the snow. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Be safe, hope you're able to get her picked up and back home before it starts. 
I'm not even sure what time it's suppose to hit us.


----------



## egar2019

I'm reading around 3PM...some schools are even closing early!

Thanks again.


----------



## dmrichard2001

Yes, drive safely. Get that girl and you home! We don't have plows or salt/sand/brine here or I have yet to see them use it. Stay warm


----------



## dmrichard2001

Does your new lady have a name Egar??


----------



## NikB8

She is beautiful and is truly blessed that such a caring/loving person is going to take her in and give her the love that sweet girl deserves!! 

Safe travels and keep us updated on her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I don't follow our local stations forecasts very closely. 

Two of the Stations I get in my area are out of Greenville and the other one comes out of New Bern. The Weather Channel forecast is for Jacksonville and doesn't include my area really. I rely on NOAA or the Marine Forecasts more than I do the ones on TV because they are usually too far off what we actually get or have.


----------



## randi

That's wonderful news for both of you! Don't worry about bringing your little lady inside. She'll catch on to living the good life in no time.  Wishing you a safe trip!


----------



## Goldenhopeful

YAY! Keep us posted! She is blessed to get a wonderful inside home and I'm sure she'll learn in no time in regards to potty training. Good luck and keep us in the loop! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## egar2019

Thanks so much everyone! I don't know her name just yet but will very soon. Planning on meeting in the morning...waking up at 4am to make the drive up. I can't wait!


----------



## Goldngirl01

*Golden on CL*

I just sent her an email & hopefully she'll respond. i will contact GRRREAT once I get a response. Thanks, Chris


----------



## GoldenMum

egar2019 said:


> Thanks so much everyone! I don't know her name just yet but will very soon. Planning on meeting in the morning...waking up at 4am to make the drive up. I can't wait!


Please drive safely, they are calling for ice in the morning, then snow. Keep yourself and that pretty girl safe!


----------



## egar2019

GoldenMum said:


> Please drive safely, they are calling for ice in the morning, then snow. Keep yourself and that pretty girl safe!



This person is very sketchy. No name or phone number given. Meeting at a gas station.


----------



## Goldngirl01

*Be sure to bring another person...*

Also I would have USPS Money Order as payment as it is Certified, but could also be stopped if there's something not right. Also be sure she signs over her AKC papers to you. Best of luck!!


----------



## randi

I'm glad you are going into this fully aware. It might not hurt to stop by or call the local police department to see if a patrol car could be watching over you as you make the exchange and follow you out of town. Good luck.


----------



## Belle's Mom

So excited for you and her.


----------



## egar2019

randi said:


> I'm glad you are going into this fully aware. It might not hurt to stop by or call the local police department to see if a patrol car could be watching over you as you make the exchange and follow you out of town. Good luck.



This is a good idea. S/he said cash only when i suggested giving a check.


----------



## dmrichard2001

About the person being sketchy, it's CL and it kind of goes with the territory. I was selling a very large wooden swing set so they HAD to come to my house to see it. I left my children at a friends house, locked all of my doors, hid a house key in an inconspicuous place outside, had my cell phone in my back pocket and the house phone in one hand ready to call for help if I needed it. When we had planned the meet, I was under the assumption that it was only the man coming, he brought his wife and kids which really put me at ease and it turned out that they were pretty cool people. Both were veterinarians!


----------



## egar2019

The good: I have her now! She's beautiful. Very sweet.

The bad: The seller said she could not locate any medical records, akc, etc. She said she would send it to me when/if she does but I doubt it happens.

Any suggestions on house training, leash training, etc.? I'll definitely need it.


----------



## Tennyson

WOW!! Get a load of that smile.
So glad you got her. She's beautiful!
No advice on training. My house isn't big on discipline.


----------



## Brave

What a cutie Pie! Thank you so much for saving her!


----------



## dmrichard2001

Egar……..she is beautiful! I am so happy that you were able to get her <3


----------



## Karen519

*Egar*

EGAR

Bless you for saving her! I WOULD start with a trip to the vet for a checkup and shots if she doesn't have them. Did they tell you what shots she has had and give you her rabies tag? She will also need a Heartworm test.

As far as training, if she isn't potty trained, we've always used a crate.


----------



## MaggieandBailey

I have never posted on this forum, but I have been following this thread, and it it so awesome that you rescued her ) Congratulations on your new "baby"!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Yay, CONGRATULATIONS!

She's beautiful and looks like an absolute sweetheart. 

I'm glad to see you made up and back alright without any problems. 

I would recommend a Vet visit ASAP. Since you don't have any records, most likely the Vet will go ahead and bring her up to date on everything. When I helped the GR Rescue I got my girl from, if the Rescue didn't have the Vet records, or didn't have any info about shots, which was often the case, the Vet would go ahead and do them all, as well as test for HW, Lyme disease and do full bloodwork. If the Vet you go to does Titers, they can do them to see what her vaccine levels are. 

My girl wasn't house trained when I got her either, she was 2 and had lived her entire life outside in a cage. I knew she would be able to hold it longer in comparison to what a puppy would, but I basically treated her as a pup and took her out every couple of hours. I have a big fenced in back yard. In the beginning I took her out on a leash, after that I just went out with her. 

GRs are very smart and they are eager to please, you're girl will catch on very quickly. She may have a few accidents, be sure you don't make a big deal when this happens, just clean it up without scolding her. Instead when you take her and she goes potty, make a HUGE deal out it. My girl was not food motivated when I first got her. If yours is, have treats with you and tell her what a good girl she is. My girl responded very well to being praised. 

I worked with her for three days, she caught on very quickly. She stopped having accidents with in a week. The few accidents she had, were MY fault, not hers because I wasn't watching her or I didn't get her out fast enough. 

I always took her out first thing in the morning and right before going to bed. After I fed her, I took her out every hour or two. 

You might want to consider crating her at night until she's house trained and also until you know how she's going to do outside of the crate.

It is going to take her some time to adjust and settle in. Give her the time she needs, everything she has known is totally different now. She's in new surroundings and with new people. Just be patient with her, give her the space and time she needs to adjust. 

I would also suggest you might want to consider enrolling her in some obedience classes down the road. I know her eyes will need to be taken care of probably first.


----------



## coaraujo

DOH! Look at that smile. What a beautiful girl. Thank you so much for rescuing her. She's going to give you an endless amount of love . I second getting a crate for housetraining her. Maybe even tethering her to you while she's not in the crate so you can watch her at all times. Best of luck, thank you for saving her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I adopted my boy from my County Humane Society, he was absolutely horrible on a leash. I ended up getting him a harness, he does great on it. 

I like the harness so well I have continued to use it and I also got my girl one. 

You might want to try getting a harness, one that hooks in the front. 

Here is the one I got, I bought it from Amazon. You can find them in PetsMart or Petco I think-
Shop for Easy Walk® Harness by PetSafe - GRP-EWH

My girl was not use to a collar or leash, I put it them both on her, let her get use to them. I also walked her around the back yard with it on, gave treats when I put them on and off. Used the same method when I put the Harness on her the first time. She was funny because she wouldn't move at first when I put the Harness on her. I left it on her while she was in the house and let her get use to it before I took her out walking.


----------



## GoldenMum

She is BEAUTIFUL, so glad you are both home safe! Thank you for rescuing, you won't regret it!


----------



## MaureenM

Such a beautiful girl! I'm so, so happy for you and especially her! I know you will have a wonderful life together! Maybe I missed it, but what's her name?


----------



## OutWest

egar2019 said:


> The good: I have her now! She's beautiful. Very sweet.
> 
> The bad: The seller said she could not locate any medical records, akc, etc. She said she would send it to me when/if she does but I doubt it happens.
> 
> Any suggestions on house training, leash training, etc.? I'll definitely need it.


Oh she's so beautiful... I hope she and you have many years together!

When I brought Bella home (also an outside dog), I showed her the potty place first thing. And I watched her carefully to learn her signals. She house trained pretty quickly, partly because I had two house trained dogs in the house. 

Leash training was hard because Bella had had no training at all. I'd suggest just starting from scratch using the most positive method possible. In fact, I'd suggest starting training her with all the basics right away. It will help you to bond. And dogs really like to know where they fit into the scheme of things. I waited a week or two with Bella (she was scared and intimidated...I thought it better to wait but realize now it would have helped her a lot if I'd just started right in) and had to play catchup on that. 

I hope you'll keep posting about her as she progresses. She's landed in doggy heaven.


----------



## Goldens R Great

How wonderful you rescued her! Such a sweet and pretty girl!


----------



## Karen519

*Egar*

Egar

Love her smile!


----------



## egar2019

Thanks everyone. The owner said her name is Bella but I may rename her (or maybe not). She is definitely loving the attention. 

Is the general rule to feed them twice a day?


----------



## GoldenMum

Most feed twice a day, I know I do...very excited for you!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Egar, heartiest congrats on your lovely new girl! Yes, twice a day feeding is what most owners do. Be sure to buy a decent, nutritionally correct food, which is generally NOT grocery store food. You can read a gazillion posts about food; many of the smaller pet stores have sample bags for free so you can see what she likes and what fits your budget. Speaking of your budget, please make a vet visit a priority. Entropian is very uncomfortable for the dog (imagine having tiny grains of sand rubbing on your eyeballs 24/7), so the sooner you get her eyes fixed, the better.

An obedience class will do a lot for your bonding with her and vice versa. Since she's obviously not been properly cared for, you can likely assume she knows nothing, so you're really starting with a blank slate, so all the puppy training advice you get will also apply to Bella. There are some great videos on the Web about loose leash training, potty training, etc., as well as reading through all the appropriate threads on this forum. Remember that consistency and patience are your best tools  Congrats again on rescuing this beautiful dog. I wish you many years of happy companionship with Bella.


----------



## egar2019

Finn's Fan said:


> Egar, heartiest congrats on your lovely new girl! Yes, twice a day feeding is what most owners do. Be sure to buy a decent, nutritionally correct food, which is generally NOT grocery store food. You can read a gazillion posts about food; many of the smaller pet stores have sample bags for free so you can see what she likes and what fits your budget. Speaking of your budget, please make a vet visit a priority. Entropian is very uncomfortable for the dog (imagine having tiny grains of sand rubbing on your eyeballs 24/7), so the sooner you get her eyes fixed, the better.
> 
> An obedience class will do a lot for your bonding with her and vice versa. Since she's obviously not been properly cared for, you can likely assume she knows nothing, so you're really starting with a blank slate, so all the puppy training advice you get will also apply to Bella. There are some great videos on the Web about loose leash training, potty training, etc., as well as reading through all the appropriate threads on this forum. Remember that consistency and patience are your best tools  Congrats again on rescuing this beautiful dog. I wish you many years of happy companionship with Bella.


Thanks. Going to the vet Friday.


----------



## randi

HOW WONDERFUL!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! She looks SO happy!!!!!!! Let her get settled in and she will probably amaze you with her willingness to please. She may decide now that she has a super owner she will be a super dog. Give both of you time to learn about each other and be consistent in your expectations.

If the seller could give you the name of her vet, that office could give you the needed info on her health, etc.

Best wishes for a long and healthy life together!


----------



## ArchersMom

Congratulations!! I love a happy ending  
Bless you for taking her in and giving her a good home. Best of luck to you two! I hope you get good news at the vet regarding her health and entropian.


----------



## Lilliam

This forum is amazing.


----------



## Karen519

*Egar*

Egar

I love the name Bella!


----------



## Barkr

Oh happy day!!!!!! congratulations to both of you)))))


----------



## Capt Jack

Congrats to you both!!! Thanks for recueing! We're ready for pics always!!!


----------



## Capt Jack

egar2019 said:


> The bad: The seller said she could not locate any medical records, akc, etc. She said she would send it to me when/if she does but I doubt it happens


That is exactly how the woman I got Sweetie from acted! Have her chipped asap & get some vet records to prove you're taking care of her. Hadn't read thru the the thead before I posted. I never heard from her again but often thought she might show up one day & try to reclaim her. Not happening!!


----------



## egar2019

The first night went really well. She ended up sleeping next to my bed the whole night. Seems to be doing well with the house training (or I'm bad at noticing  ).We are working on the leash walking - she likes to run in circles around me - I would guess she was tethered a lot in the past.

The former owner emailed me the akc papers - it appears they were never filed/registered. I contacted her old vet and it seems she was only seen once by them so we'll get things straightened out Friday with my vet.

BTW - ordered the harness...hoping it helps.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm glad the first night went well and she's doing good with the House training. 

She's such a beautiful girl, she's going to be a wonderful companion and buddy for you. 

Thanks again for Rescuing this girl.

Feel free to post more pictures of her (hint hint).


----------



## egar2019

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm glad the first night went well and she's doing good with the House training.
> 
> She's such a beautiful girl, she's going to be a wonderful companion and buddy for you.
> 
> Thanks again for Rescuing this girl.
> 
> Feel free to post more pictures of her (hint hint).


I should get some with the snow!


----------



## Mac'sdad

Congrats, thank-you and very happy for both of you ....you will NOT regret it !!!! your generosity and big heart will be rewarded 10 fold by Bella ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thanks for the picture, she's a beautiful girl and looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## KathyL

I somehow missed this thread. 

Bella is beautiful. Thank you for rescuing her and in what I understand was not typical weather for you guys. I'm also glad to hear you got information on her AKC and more important her vet records. You got a keeper there!!


----------



## egar2019

Is there any value in submitting the AKC registration? I guess it establishes she is mine?


----------



## GoldenMum

A microchip from your vet will do that! If she is just going to be your pet, I wouldn't bother. She is beautiful! Are you keeping the name Bella?


----------



## egar2019

GoldenMum said:


> A microchip from your vet will do that! If she is just going to be your pet, I wouldn't bother. She is beautiful! Are you keeping the name Bella?


Thanks.

I guess we'll stick with Bella. My Bella


----------



## GoldenMum

egar2019 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess we'll stick with Bella. My Bella


Bella is a beautiful name, it suits her!


----------



## egar2019

For the entropion do you suggest going to a vet eye specialist?


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



egar2019 said:


> The first night went really well. She ended up sleeping next to my bed the whole night. Seems to be doing well with the house training (or I'm bad at noticing  ).We are working on the leash walking - she likes to run in circles around me - I would guess she was tethered a lot in the past.
> 
> The former owner emailed me the akc papers - it appears they were never filed/registered. I contacted her old vet and it seems she was only seen once by them so we'll get things straightened out Friday with my vet.
> 
> BTW - ordered the harness...hoping it helps.


So glad the first night went well!! Let us know what vet says on Friday. Remember to ask for a Heartworm test. Also, ask the vet about entropian.
As far as the AKC papers I guess it establishes she is yours, but more importantly I would have her microchipped and make sure you register with the microchip company that you are the owner, unless the vet does that-you'll have to ask.


----------



## MommyMe

Congratulations to you both! She is absolutely lovely and I'm sure you two will be very happy together. Good luck with everything.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

egar2019 said:


> For the entropion do you suggest going to a vet eye specialist?


Your Vet most likely will refer you to one in the area. 

Looking forward to your update, hope her Vet check goes well today.


----------



## egar2019

I forget how expensive vet visits are...but I guess what good is money if you can't spend it on things you love, right?

The vet visit went well no heartworms - everything looks fine for the most part. The spay and entropian procedure are scheduled for next week. 


One thing I found is that she's very difficult to give pills to...I've tried just about everything (soft dog food, peanut butter, hot dog)...very difficult!


----------



## KathyL

egar2019 said:


> . . . but I guess what good is money if you can't spend it on things you love, right?


I wholeheartedly agree with what you just said. You did a good thing and Bella knows that and will love you unconditionally in return.

About the pills, what about something like cream cheese or liver sausage that you can just form around the pill in a little ball. That always worked for my guys. Sounds like she's a pretty smart cookie.


----------



## egar2019

KathyL said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with what you just said. You did a good thing and Bella knows that and will love you unconditionally in return.
> 
> About the pills, what about something like cream cheese or liver sausage that you can just form around the pill in a little ball. That always worked for my guys. Sounds like she's a pretty smart cookie.



Thanks - good suggestions. I've tried forming it in soft food but she wasn't having it. I ended up crushing them and sticking it in a hot dogs. She's got things figured out.


----------



## mylissyk

I have a trick with the peanut butter. Put a little on the tip of spoon and press the pill in it, then open the dogs mouth and scrape the peanut butter off on the roof of the mouth against their front teeth. By the time they work the peanut butter off the roof of the mouth they have swallowed the pill.


----------



## SheetsSM

For the entropian surgery, reach out to the golden rescues near you--who do they use. My last foster from Georgia had bi-lateral, upper & lower entropian. The specialist that came to my local vet once a month quoted $1K per eye. I ended up using a general vet that the rescue frequents who discounted the service to $500 total, he had done many of the same surgeries previously, so in other words, if you go to a general vet, look for one that has the experience & confidence to handle it.


----------



## egar2019

SheetsSM said:


> For the entropian surgery, reach out to the golden rescues near you--who do they use. My last foster from Georgia had bi-lateral, upper & lower entropian. The specialist that came to my local vet once a month quoted $1K per eye. I ended up using a general vet that the rescue frequents who discounted the service to $500 total, he had done many of the same surgeries previously, so in other words, if you go to a general vet, look for one that has the experience & confidence to handle it.


This at the general vet (not a specialist)...makes it sound very routine...their charge is around $300. Should I be concerned?

The local rescue recommended this vet.


----------



## Goldngirl01

*Ophthalmologist*

Hello egar2019 I have an eye & cardio clinic at my facility every year. This year DR Blair, the Ophthalmologist will be attending on Sun. March 2 starting at 11 am. He could look at her eyes & give you an estimate of doing the surgery & you could decide what route you would want to take with all the info to make a good decision. The rate for the Clinic is $40 in cash & $45 for a ck. which is MUCH less than making an appt & going to his office. You can contact me if you want more info. Good luck in your decision.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

egar2019 said:


> This at the general vet (not a specialist)...makes it sound very routine...their charge is around $300. Should I be concerned?
> 
> The local rescue recommended this vet.



I don't think your local Rescue would have recommended this Vet if they were not satisfied or had confidence with him/her. 

Best of luck with the surgery, hope it is successful.


----------



## Karen519

*Egar*

This sweet girl is just gorgeous and is so lucky you adopted her!
God Bless you.
Glad you are getting her eyes checked and that her Heartworm Test came out good.


----------



## egar2019

Spay and eye surgery went well...she definitely does not like the e-collar. I take it off of her when I'm nearby - she doesn't appear to be biting/licking the areas. Hopefully she'll be back to her old self soon.


----------



## Karen519

*Egar*

They all hate the e-collar EGAR, but believe me I would keep it on her.
I only took it off mine when they ate or went out potty.
If she chews, licks, scratches, she can get an infection and ruin the entire surgery!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Bella's surgeries went well. 

Wishing her a very speedy recovery so she can begin to enjoy life. 

Keep us posted as to how she's doing.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*

How is Bella doing?


----------



## egar2019

Bella is doing well. One eye looks good - the other not as good (still some tearing). Looks as if it might have to be performed again on one eye. The vet says to give it a couple weeks.


----------



## SheetsSM

Glad to hear that Bella pulled through both surgeries--my last foster that had bilateral upper & lower entropian looked awful after his surgery, but once he healed up, his eyes were beautiful & I know he was much happier being relieved of having his eyelashes constantly rubbing against his eyes. Aside from the surgery--how is Bella acclimating to the family?


----------



## Karen519

*Egar*



egar2019 said:


> Bella is doing well. One eye looks good - the other not as good (still some tearing). Looks as if it might have to be performed again on one eye. The vet says to give it a couple weeks.


So glad Bella is doing well-bet Bella is so happy to have a home like yours!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great to hear Bella is doing well. 

Hope her eye clears up and she won't need another surgery.


----------



## olliversmom

I totally missed this thread! Awesome story and outcome. Best of luck to you and Miss Lucky Bella


----------



## egar2019

I wanted to provide an update...Bella is doing great. I ended up going to an eye specialist to have the entropion resolved (the first procedure at the general vet didn't go as well I had hoped). Visiting the specialist and having them perform the procedure was definitely the way to go - they performed a different procedure (I forget the name but will look it up so others can reference) but the outcome is definitely great and she seems much happier now.


----------



## MaggieandBailey

So glad to see an update! She looks great . So glad you rescued her...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great

Thank you for the wonderful update! Bella looks beautiful and very happy too!


----------



## Bentleysmom

egar2019 said:


> I wanted to provide an update...Bella is doing great. I ended up going to an eye specialist to have the entropion resolved (the first procedure at the general vet didn't go as well I had hoped). Visiting the specialist and having them perform the procedure was definitely the way to go - they performed a different procedure (I forget the name but will look it up so others can reference) but the outcome is definitely great and she seems much happier now.


Even though you can't see me, I am standing up giving you & Bella a standing ovation!! Thank you for saving that beautiful girl ♥


----------



## Alaska7133

She looks happy and healthy and right where she belongs. Hope you have fun with her this summer! I hope she enjoys being an inside dog now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful update, really glad to see Bella is doing so well. 

She's beautiful and looks so very happy. 

If you ever make it over to the Coast this summer with Bella, let me know.


----------



## Karen519

*Bella*



Bentleysmom said:


> Even though you can't see me, I am standing up giving you & Bella a standing ovation!! Thank you for saving that beautiful girl ♥


I agree with Bentleysmom-thank you for saving Bella and if you would like to post the name of the operation for Entropian she had, I have a feeling it might help someone else in the future!!


----------



## egar2019

The procedure is called Hotz-Celsus blepharoplasty. It was around $500 (for both eyelids). It was actually less invasive then the prior procedure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bella looks fantastic, she is one very lucky girl to have you. 

Thank you for giving her such a great life.


----------



## Karen519

*Egar*



egar2019 said:


> The procedure is called Hotz-Celsus blepharoplasty. It was around $500 (for both eyelids). It was actually less invasive then the prior procedure.


Egar

Thanks for letting us know. How is Bella?
She is a beauty!!


----------

